
Azure Arc Enables Kubernetes: Digital Ocean Kubernetes in Azure - thorstenhans
https://thorsten-hans.com/azure-arc-enabled-kubernetes-digital-ocean
======
thorstenhans
This article explains how to connect an external Kubernetes cluster with Azure

